# Flea meds



## Kalani (Jan 8, 2015)

How old does a puppy need to be to have flea medication. I hear 7 to 8 weeks with some medication? I don't want to harm her that's why I'm asking.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

I don't know, I do not use flea meds. I just put a little diatomaceous earth and organic apple cider vinegar (with 'the mother') in his food, and that seems to keep the fleas off of him and out of the house.


----------



## PitbullChick13 (May 17, 2014)

Call your vet they will know


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I do the same as DickyT...Plus I use Flea Away tablets for my dogs and cats, it's a natural flea, tick, and mosquito repellant. They love the taste of the Flea away tablets also.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

For those that use Frontline or PetArmor they recommend 8 weeks or older.

Joe


----------



## Kalani (Jan 8, 2015)

Mahalo (thankyou) all that replied


----------



## pittieparty (Feb 25, 2015)

Adding here, that I gave my foster pup Comfortis, cuz the vet said to, and he got really sick. Took a crap in the house and lay down next to it, and was scary listless for a couple days. I was really afraid for him. I took him back to the vet who said sunstroke or poison, neither of which made any sense, until I realized, yeah, he had gotten into poison, the big chewy pill I had coaxed him to eat with my own hands.

If a natural approach works, that's so awesome. :clap:


----------

